# First calceolus flower opened



## dodidoki (Apr 17, 2014)

First of about ten.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 17, 2014)

Classic! A real gem, well grown!


----------



## Dido (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice one congrats


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2014)

How is this possible!? There is still snow on the ground here.


----------

